# Week-end Pictures



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Turn your back and this is what you get.....couch theives :tongue:





























I took Timber & Dallas to the beach:


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought Sterelli a new house, she likes it:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OK it took me awhile to find Sterelli. You sure bought a nice house for a spider!!!

And great dogs, and beach photos. I love to see dogs enjoying water.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Lucky Dawgs!! 

A leather couch & the beach. Life doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Those are some happy pets!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have a pack of couch thieves ourselves too! Dallas and Timber are handsome dogs!


----------

